# January '07 Photo Challenge - "Free-for-all" Sponsored by Joby.com



## TwistMyArm

Hey everyone,

We've had fewer submissions for the last two challenges so hopefully we can bring the numbers back up for January. So the new challenge for Jan '07 will be a "Free-for-all". The winner of the January "Free-for-all" challenge will win a prize courtesy of ThePhotoForum.com.


For all those who wish to participate please take a moment to read through the following: 

- The deadline for submissions is January 31
- *The image can be no larger then 150KB
- Include your forum username when submitting
- The submitted photo must be in the form of a jpeg
- Please keep your photo anonymous (no distinguishing watermarks, and no photos that have been posted previously on the forum)
- Submit no more than one photo
- If you wish you may include a title when submitting your photo (please use no special characters)
- The form must also be included when submitting the photo
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to exclude or remove any photo solely at their discretion
- The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge

.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:
*Photo Title (optional):
Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N
Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N
Has this photo been posted before? Y/N
Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
.......................................................................................................

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com.

All photos must include the form when submitted. Just copy and paste it into your email. This will ensure that no mistakes are made when photos are submitted and therefore, hopefully, no photos are excluded. If the form is not included in the submission email the photo will not be included in the challenge gallery and voting process. 

There is more information regarding rules and procedures located in the FAQ section. We highly recommend that you take the time to read these FAQs. 
Good luck to everyone and have fun with this challenge!

*150KB will be taken as the size on disk and not the actual file size. Also some email programs consider 1KB=1000Bytes as oppposed to 1KB=1024Bytes. When these programs calculate attachment size they will often read larger then they actually are. To be safe we recommend a target size of about 140KB so that once sent it does not go over 150KB.


----------



## TwistMyArm

BTW, Any submitted photos for the challenge will not receive email confirmations for the first two weeks of January. I encourage you to submit photos as they can be received, but replies confirming that they were received won't be sent out until about mid January.


----------



## midget patrol

TwistMyArm said:


> The forum Admins and Moderators reserve the right to decide the winner of the photo challenge


New rule?

This should be a fun one.


----------



## Chase

This really focuses on a rule that has been around since the start. Essentially, what it really focuses on is that, in the event of a tie, the admin/mod team casts votes to determine the winner.


----------



## cal_gundert05

OK, but the original post says submissions are due by DEC 31ST.
You mean JAN 31ST, right?


----------



## oldnavy170

cal_gundert05 said:


> OK, but the original post says submissions are due by DEC 31ST.
> You mean JAN 31ST, right?


I was thinking the same thing!


----------



## Chase

Typo! It has been fixed!


----------



## Chase

I'd like to announce a new sponsor for this month's challenge, Joby.com, makers of the Gorillapod! They've graciously offered to provide the winner of this month's challenge a choice of one of the three Gorillapod products in their product lineup. This includes the original Gorillapod, the Gorillapod SLR, or the Gorillapod SLR-Zoom! 







*For more information on their products, or to order your own Gorillapod, please visit their site at www.joby.com.*


----------



## Peanuts

That is one pretty hefty prize - one that was flying off the shelf before Christmas. I am defintely going to work on this one.


----------



## wmmk

how many entries can we make?


----------



## Mr Avid

That is a sweet tripod! 

I'll be getting one of those!


----------



## gizmo2071

wmmk said:


> how many entries can we make?


1 entry per person.

So free-for-all is open to a photo of anything.... at all? Not even the slightest restriction?
maybe to people/outdoors/still life...... nope? lol *_*


----------



## Parago

Do you guys get your inspiration on about,com?  

http://graphicssoft.about.com/b/a/218704.htm


----------



## Chase

I'll have to challenge Twist about that, maybe that IS where he got it from!


----------



## GoM

oiooo I'm in


----------



## TwistMyArm

Parago said:


> Do you guys get your inspiration on about,com?
> 
> http://graphicssoft.about.com/b/a/218704.htm



No, just lazy. Figured a free for all was easier then thinking up a specific topic.


----------



## Parago

TwistMyArm said:


> No, just lazy. Figured a free for all was easier then thinking up a specific topic.


 
:lmao: 

Oh well then. Let the games begin.


----------



## Krestan

Alright!
I'll try this and hopefully get into toronto for some pics.
Oh, do farm scene-ish work as ffa?


----------



## midget patrol

Wait, so this is open ended? As in there's really no theme?


----------



## jlbrew3

midget patrol said:


> Wait, so this is open ended? As in there's really no theme?


 
I guess so. It should be really fun to see what people submit. I know that I will definitely be submitting!


----------



## Parago

Are collages allowed? How about digitally manipulated stuff?


----------



## midget patrol

jlbrew3 said:


> I guess so. It should be really fun to see what people submit. I know that I will definitely be submitting!


I was taking free-for-all to mean "every man for himself" as the theme... hm.


----------



## Brienicole

even though im a newbie am i allowed to enter??


----------



## danalec99

Brienicole said:


> even though im a newbie am i allowed to enter??


Yes of course you can enter the contest!


----------



## Parago

Parago said:


> Are collages allowed? How about digitally manipulated stuff?


 

Gotta quote myself here.. should I ask my 2 questions in a different/seperate thread?


----------



## AyTee

How would I be able to recieve the prize if I won?
I mean I live out of the states will u ship the prize by air ????


----------



## Steel26

Parago said:


> Gotta quote myself here.. should I ask my 2 questions in a different/seperate thread?


  I would like to know too.  i assume that minor color corection and whatnot are acceptable but what about full manipulation?


----------



## Tyson

This may be stupid but can we view the photos submitted? Where are they posted?


----------



## ngirly1991

that's just great...and the prize WOAH 
what exectly do u mean by "free-for-all", like, everything?! anything that we can think of?


----------



## Kevyn

I got one of those tripods for xmas, they are actually really useful, i will still be entering though


----------



## hobbes28

Parago said:


> Gotta quote myself here.. should I ask my 2 questions in a different/seperate thread?



Sorry, must've missed this one. 

The "Free-for-all" theme means that anything goes.  Collages and manipulated are a go.

AyTee:  If you were to win the challenge, we would be in contact and arrange for shipping.

Tyson:  At the end of the month, voting will open and there will be another thread where you can view the photos and vote on who you think should win.


----------



## Parago

hobbes28 said:


> Sorry, must've missed this one.
> 
> The "Free-for-all" theme means that anything goes. Collages and manipulated are a go.


 
Thank you!


----------



## ngirly1991

thank you! sounds like fun =]


----------



## RacePhoto

Mr Avid said:


> That is a sweet tripod!
> 
> I'll be getting one of those!



Gotta look at these, they are great looking.

Now I have to enter the contest.

Question, since I didn't see it in the rules, and I'm kind of blind. (there's a good one Mr. Maghoo the photographer)

Any picture, from any date in time, so can I scan something I shot in 1970 for example?


----------



## gizmo2071

As long as it's never been posted on this forum and has no distinguishing marks that would show other people that it's your image.

Thats the rules as far as I know.


----------



## TwistMyArm

gizmo2071 said:


> As long as it's never been posted on this forum and has no distinguishing marks that would show other people that it's your image.
> 
> Thats the rules as far as I know.



That's correct.


----------



## Krestan

I think re-writing some of the rules would be good for some people who do not understand the rules.
And what does FFA mean?
A battle or anything goes?


----------



## Parago

Krestan, scroll up some:



hobbes28 said:


> Sorry, must've missed this one.
> 
> *The "Free-for-all" theme means that anything goes. Collages and manipulated are a go.*
> 
> AyTee: If you were to win the challenge, we would be in contact and arrange for shipping.
> 
> Tyson: At the end of the month, voting will open and there will be another thread where you can view the photos and vote on who you think should win.


----------



## Krestan

Alright, thanks.:hail:


----------



## CaptainHowdy

Sounds like fun! I think I have a picture I'd like to submit, but I need to take it to be developed!


----------



## TwistMyArm

Just want to let everyone know that due to recent voting irregularities we have taken action to prevent future problems. From now on anyone who wishes to submit a photo to the challenges may as long as they are a registered member of the forum, but to vote on submitted photos you must be an active and participating member of TPF. More information can be found in the FAQ section.


----------



## Parago

TwistMyArm said:


> Just want to let everyone know that due to recent voting irregularities we have taken action to prevent future problems. From now on anyone who wishes to submit a photo to the challenges may as long as they are a registered member of the forum, but to vote on submitted photos you must be an active and participating member of TPF. More information can be found in the FAQ section.


 
Fair enough. Last month was pretty.. uhm.. chaotic. :hertz:


----------



## Imagee

So that means I have to make 23 more comments/posts before I can vote???  Does entering a photo count as 1?


----------



## Arch

Imagee said:


> So that means I have to make 23 more comments/posts before I can vote???  Does entering a photo count as 1?



nope, entering a photo doesnt count as a post as the submissions are made via email.


----------



## Imagee

What a bummer!! ale: 
Does this count as 1?


----------



## Parago

Not again. :meh:


----------



## kulakova

i wanna win! :blushing: 
cant wait till it start!!:meh:


----------



## mdp

New to this, where's "the form" that needs to be attached?


----------



## gizmo2071

"quote:
.........Copy and Paste this into your submission email...........................*
ThePhotoForum.com Username:
*Photo Title (optional):
Is the photo 150KB or less? Y/N
Is the photo a jpeg? Y/N
Has this photo been posted before? Y/N
Please submit only one photo per challenge.*
*Please ensure that the attached photo is named the title you wish it to have otherwise the title will not be used.
..................................................  ..................................................  ...

Please email your photo to photochallenge@thephotoforum.com"

Send an email to that address.
Attach you photo and fill in that little form to see if you have got the details correct.
Remember no more the 150kb.
It can not have any logos or names on it to show that it is your image.


----------



## machangezi

I'm a newbie and this is gonna be my third post on the forum. Can I submit my entry too? Any restrictions for newbies?


----------



## Chase

No restrictions on submitting other than being a member of the site, send away!


----------



## ngirly1991

i signed in...picture was sent  waiting to see all the other pictures.


----------



## bnz506

edit--

NM


----------



## bryanwhite

Well, it wasn't my original intended photo, but I finally submitted my photo, with just a day to spare.

I can't wait to see my competition!  I can imagine how tough it's gonna be.  So mine's the one of blah blah in the blah blah, with blah blah in the background.  Everyone vote for that one, okay? :mrgreen:


----------



## scotty323i

I am going to pop an entry up tonight when I get in

won't be any good though as I only got my camera a couple of days ago!

P.S hi everyone


----------



## zaramuni

can't wait to see all the photos! The deadline time is almost here!


----------



## scotty323i

When are the entries posted?

I emailed one but never got a conformation e-mail just wanted to see if mine was up with the runners?


----------



## ngirly1991

yeah and why isnt the contest closed by now?


----------



## CameronBrown_Photography

lets see those entries!


----------

